# who's behind havanese-puppy-guide website?



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All,

I just came across a brand new website www.havanese-puppy-guide.com .....
Any idea who this person is that's behind this? And who she is working with?
There's one name in the grooming section "Fiona Kelly"

I don't know, at first glance it looks interesting, but I can't help but suspect serious commercial motives for this site......

wondering....

Suzanne

Edit: in the picture gallery, I see a piccie of one of the hav's here.....so someone should know more...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I came across this site about six months ago when someone told me about using it as her guide to determine that she wanted a Havanese. I'd never heard of Fiona before that, and hadn't heard her name again until today. Her site has grown a bit in six months (more pages to appear to have more info?).

Yes, it seems like a ploy to sell her products. I wonder if she has other breed books out there.

There is one picture that looks like Brady. It is on a few pages, but I specifically saw it on the Training page and the Pictures page.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just went back and compared the two. That's definitely Brady's photo on her site.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

phew, relieved that I am not the only one getting that feeling, yes indeed, it must be Brady!! His picture is on several pages.....

I really get a strange vibe when reading through her website...

it pretends to be extremely informative, but then if you read, it really is not...and some info is even wrong!!!!

And every page refers to her books and others....

And the thing about the Types of Hav's, really bugs me...... She makes it sound like the Shorthaired Hav is normal......it's not.....yes it's a lovely dog like any other, but it is a gen-defect and is not according to standard.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> it pretends to be extremely informative, but then if you read, it really is not...and some info is even wrong!!!!


 Yes, I noticed that.

If you go to Google and do a search for "Fiona Kelly breed" you will find several other sites where she is trying to sell her book on Havanese. She will even allow you to sign up for a 12-week course where she will send you an article each week. This site is much more informative an inundating with information than that. Ha ha!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was just checking this out and that is my boy. Who is this woman? I only have Brady's picture on this website and on Dogster, but the one she is using is not on Dogster. I am going to go check out her website and see what the story is before I over react. I don't like someone using my dogs picture without my permission (even though I know he is really cute).


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yikes!

I really hate it when that happens!!!!

But you hear it more often, I even heard of websites like e-bay with BYB breeders selling puppies, with pictures of puppies of respectable breeders...

If I were you I would be soooo angry... ..she should have asked!!! are you going to have her clarify why she is using your Brady without your consent?!

It's not about if Brady is cute or not and yes it can be flattering but to me it would be a matter of principle.....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha.. Karen, If I were you, I'd make that person take Brady's pic off, OR pay you some sort of royalty... hehe.. A few of those other pics look very familiular.. I think some of them are also from this site..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It isn't a very professional looking website. All the pictures look like they were cut and pasted from some place else. There is even one that looks like Oliver in his carseat. 
Sally


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I wonder if Karen knows that Brady's picture is being used? Has anyone PM'd her yet?

SEE.....this is where it would be NICE if this forum was private (meaning you have to register) Just anyone can come on here and steal pictures of our dogs and use them to sell products....assuming that is what has been done? Maybe permission was given in this case, but if not..I'd be mad as heck!

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Brady is on there multiple times and so is Kodi!!! I really LOVES how she stretches the photos to try and make the dogs look different. How silly does she think WE are!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh and I forgot to mention that she also has a book on Pomeranians! 

This is her link to the havanese manual:

http://www.havanese-care.com/havman-111.html

And under another Alias, she offers a Pomeranian Manual:

http://www.pomeranian-guide.com/pomman-111.html

Talk about a fraud - there is no way of knowing who the real person is.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Brady is on there multiple times and so is Kodi!!! I really LOVES how she stretches the photos to try and make the dogs look different. How silly does she think WE are!!


Yes that is Kodi! They have to stop her.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

kara, go back up the thread, she knows  Karen recognised him!!

(PS Kara, thanks for the link you sent me last week!)

About the registering, of course she could be registered here on any nick and still copy pictures and use them without consent.....

Only Melissa could check if she's registered here.....that is if she used her real name in her profile only seeable by Melissa.......

edit: my gosh, Kodi too!!

One wonders how many more Hav's are on there without consent!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I knew I recognized some other pictures on there as well as Brady. I am typing her an email right now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm still on my first cup of coffee! lol
Karen's post wasnt' up when I first started replying, I'm at work and keep getting distracted and Gucci is whining for her treats. 

I know members can still steal pictures, but atleast there would be more proof, as they would have to leave SOME information to register..granted, I guess anyone could make up a fake email addy, but the IP address can't really disguised as easily.

I thought that was Kodi!!

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, I wonder if its our good friend "Minty".... lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Hmmmmmm, I wonder if its our good friend "Minty".... lol


What?????
*No Way would I do anything like that!!*
Sally


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Mint chip not you.... Sorry, if you check out the Two Different Breed threads you will know what I mean.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Karen, 
will you keep us up to date?


Same to all the others ppl on here, please check if your sweety is on that person's commercial and uncorrect website without your permission!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, unbelievable! Is there a way to protect pictures on this site from being copied? I have been to sites where if you try to select a picture it pops up a box with a warning. I am sorry for those that had their pics copied.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will let you all know if I get a response to my email. I am guessing that I probably won't get a response. I nicely asked her where she got the picture of my dog and who gave her permission to use it on her website. Now, I have to go and tell Brady that he is famous. My husband thinks I am being silly and making a big deal out of nothing. I would just like an explanation and for her to remove it at my request. The sad thing is, if she would have asked me to use his picture and flattered me with how cute he is, I might have said yes. It is just the principle that she used his picture without my permission.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just PM'd Melissa and asked her. Maybe a disclosure prohibiting using images here without consent is needed?

I'm not sure on the legal regulations regarding images on the internet. But it does bother me that "guests" can come take pictures of our dogs and use them to MAKE MONEY! arghh!

Granted, our dogs are adorable! But they are OUR DOGS!! Brady and Kodi should be getting paid top dollar to model! 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My!!! this happened to Jasper's breeder. I was on petfind and found a picture I know was on her site- so I told her and she contacted the guy--- the frustrating thing was this guy was trying to sell a puppy that didn't exist... The web is great....but it is the Wild, Wild, West.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my Karen, I’m so sorry this has happened to you.

I think this brings up another question about locking down our forum. Unfortunately we will never be able to be fully protected but at little protection is better than none.
Grrr I don’t know how to say this without scaring people but I think people need to understand that if someone really wants to get your information they will get it signature or not. Locking down our forum will not stop people. Anytime you go out on the net you are vulnerable to hackers. The good news is that most hackers will go after bigger more challenging things not individuals.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I just went back and compared the two. That's definitely Brady's photo on her site.


I put a watermark over the dogs on my website in a place that would be hard to take off of the dog without really messing up the coat in the process. 
So many are stealing dog pictures that I requested that Bandit be taken off of a website she's on that isn't mine.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like the idea of people stealing the photos either......I'm sure Melissa will know what to do--after all she probably deals with copyright stuff all the time in her business.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Hmmmmmm, I wonder if its our good friend "Minty".... lol


Nope but Minty has pictures of MY dog on his website. I asked that they be removed.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, what a small world!! I am also sorry to hear this has happened to you as well.... These people are getting on my nerves...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What is minty's website? 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> What is minty's website?
> 
> Kara


I don't think Minty wants his identity known :spy:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, okay. 

I thought maybe he had posted it somewhere on here and I missed it. I just wonder that if he is using pictures from your website, if he is using them from here as well?

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee, I thought Minty was a woman.....
Mint Chip, I had to chuckle at your response. If you haven't read the Different Breeds thread you wouldn't know that someone else had a "mint" related name....
You'd think, by now, in my mid-40's I'd stop being surprised at how low people will stoop. Why on earth steal someone's photo of their dog. On another site I belonged to they finally had to watermark all the photos because they were constantly being stolen and "claimed" by a rival site.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> I thought maybe he had posted it somewhere on here and I missed it. I just wonder that if he is using pictures from your website, if he is using them from here as well?
> 
> Kara


Sorry, I'm going to pass on answering that for personal reasons. Minty and I aren't seeing eye to eye in private mail and it's a mess.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Gee, I thought Minty was a woman


You were half right ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My? "half right" that leaves a lot to the imagination....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This photo-stealing is shocking and despicable, and illustrates the point I made in the other signing thread re the internet. Also, I thought the website itself was generic and tacky----it looked like one could insert any breed name and use it over and over commercially.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to clear up the name here and make "Mintchip" more comfortable....

Juniormint is who they are calling "minty"--supposed to be a woman named Barb (from the diff breed thread)eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

So then Barb isn't a woman.....hmmmm. :jaw: :suspicious:

Just when I think I heard it all..... ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:suspicious: Well I have suspected no.......a "re-born former member?":suspicious: 

I don't know for sure.........:spy:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought that all photographs have an automatic copyright. And using the pictures without permission is copyright infringment. Now saying that I don't know how to enforce the law. I know I would be very upset if someone used my photos without permission. Let us know what happens Karen.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there anyway to find out for sure who "minty" really is? Or is it just a guessing game? :brick:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

If you are wondering where this name "minty" came from, as Julie mentioned, I was referring to Juniormint on the Two Different Breeds thread. As for figuring out who this particular he/she is.... um you got me there.... :brick:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

She has been out there for a while . I logged on to her when I was looking for information on certain aspects of training .
It is one of this deals where you sign up and download information .. I never go for that stuff so I ignored her. 
She kept e maling me for a while until I was clear that I was definetly not interested in her format . She is very touchy feely like she knows it all ..
You are right - I do not think she even owns a Havanese ..
It is not hard to find her online - she pops up everywhere if you type in training -there are a couple of others who have the same ploy about dog training but for some reason she has targeted the breed Havanese .. Hmmmn!!
Could be she is following a money trail


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Just to clear up the name here and make "Mintchip" more comfortable....
> 
> Juniormint is who they are calling "minty"--supposed to be a woman named Barb (from the diff breed thread)eace:


Thank you for including that!
Sally


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, Sally I should have been more specific. Sorry about making you feel uncomfortable - definately not my intention.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got my own strong suspicions as to who Juniormint is.....just from the replies on the Different Breeds thread and from a couple of the responses here. 

Now as to the topic of THIS thread, the web site referenced is odd. Especially with the stretched a distorted photos of the Havs. Does this person really think that by doing that, someone couldn't identify their own dog? 

Susan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Susan, that honestly beat me :brick: . How stupid does this person really think people are that they won't recognize their own dog... 

As for this "who is Juniormint really" you have honestly got my attention.... Anyone? I'm :ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I really do not want someone using Quincy's pictures.......I hope you are right Debbie.It could change how we all use the forum and show off our dogs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's puppy picture is on there. I don't know if I should feel flattered, or wring her neck.  I don't know if we can do anything, but I will help you all any way I can. I tried emailing her, and it kept coming up as unavailable page. So much for thinking this might be a legit operation. :suspicious:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a link for information on copyrights;

http://www.legalsharp.com/copyrights.php


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Michele,
I emailed her this morning to an address I found on her webpage. I doubt she will respond, but I will let you know if she does. I had the same reaction. I have had a few hours to stew over it and I am calming down. I just think that Kodi and Brady must be two of the cutest dogs she had ever seen, so she must not have been able to help herself. It still doesn't give her any right to use their pictures without our permission.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is the address I found on their privacy statment page. Interestingly, on the privacy page it says that you can't copy any of her pictures and that they are copyrighted. Hummm.

[email protected]


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Unfortunately this is an Australian site, not sure what can be done. Push forward girls, I will do more digging to see what else I can find.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just sent an email to that link for her to stop using my dogs photo or I am going to take legal action. Also, I found her on a site called Ezinearticles.com. It is for authors, or wannabe authors. I emailed them also. Let's see if I get any responses.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Does Melissa have a copyright on the photos on this site?Seems like she would be at great risk posting some of her dogs........:ear:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I really do not want someone using Quincy's pictures.......I hope you are right Debbie.It could change how we all use the forum and show off our dogs.


Watermark your photos and put it in a place that can't be cut out. That's about the best defense you have that I know of. See the one on my avatar? I put it there after seeing this thread.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to let you know.....
If the person who stole Kodi and Brady's pictures are members,well then they have access to any and all pictures.But I just logged out and tried to view pictures posted in the threads.....those you can NOT do.The pictures of Brady or Kodi I would think either came from their avatars/signatures or the gallery.Karen and Michele---is this accurate?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Watermark your photos and put it in a place that can't be cut out. That's about the best defense you have that I know of. See the one on my avatar? I put it there after seeing this thread.


I don't think we can edit the pictures we already have in the Gallery, But the watermark is a great idea.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes, I don't like the idea of someone stealing photos to promote their books or sell puppies...

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I don't think we can edit the pictures we already have in the Gallery, But the watermark is a great idea.


I changed mine today. Go to quick links / edit options and you can change your avatar


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How do I do that Jan?I see yours----it's subtle,there---and nice!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I changed mine today. Go to quick links / edit options and you can change your avatar


I mean the pictures we have uploaded into the Photo Gallery. I have tried to edit them but don't seen to be able to.

Melissa is there a way to edit the pictures in the Gallery?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady's picture that is on there is from the his album in the photo gallery.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> How do I do that Jan?I see yours----it's subtle,there---and nice!


Do you have an artwork program that works with layers? You make a watermark and then put it over the picture then soften the watermark so it's transparent.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I mean the pictures we have uploaded into the Photo Gallery. I have tried to edit them but don't seen to be able to.
> 
> Melissa is there a way to edit the pictures in the Gallery?


Oops, I'm a forum dummy and am still learning how to use it. I didn't even remember that was there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jan......I guess I will have to invest in one.Or not post photos......Thanks.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thanks Jan......I guess I will have to invest in one.Or not post photos......Thanks.


You could put your name across the picture if you don't have the software to do watermarks. That would be a fast fix.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

All pictures are copyright their owners, even if there is no seal on the picture itself. If someone uses a picture of your dog you're within full legal rights to ask them to take it down and if this does not work, to sue them.

If this woman does not take down Brady's picture, Karen, you can actually contact her website hosting company and have them take down her site for copyright infringement (which is a crime). Of course, I would give her plenty of warning first before doing this, but it is something to keep in mind if you can't make her listen to you. For further information on copyright infringement on the web, this is a great article:

http://www.keytlaw.com/Copyrights/cheese.htm

Of course I'm not saying you should go out and get a lawyer over this, but there are tips in the article (read under non-registered copyrights) as to what you can do using cease and desist letters.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, MY dogs aren't up there I don't think and I'M furious!!! How dare she put up pics that aren't hers to put up!!! I can recognize several Havs on the site that are of members here. I've only read 2 pages of this thread and had to go look, but will try and finish reading now........ 

I think we'll have to insert some kind of signature or mark on our pics from now on. What a bummer! I used to make forum sig tags/graphics and there were many who stole your artwork and claimed it as their own. Very frustrating! :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I will let you all know if I get a response to my email. I am guessing that I probably won't get a response. I nicely asked her where she got the picture of my dog and who gave her permission to use it on her website. Now, I have to go and tell Brady that he is famous. My husband thinks I am being silly and making a big deal out of nothing. I would just like an explanation and for her to remove it at my request. The sad thing is, if she would have asked me to use his picture and flattered me with how cute he is, I might have said yes. It is just the principle that she used his picture without my permission.


EXACLY!!! That's how I feel.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The one picture of the dog with the Flag-like banner behind it looks familiar too. It sort of looks like Lynn's 'Casper'? I swear I've seen that picture before. Anyone?

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Kara, there are more familiar faces that only Kodi and Brady! There's one of the b&w pups with that flashy white fur spread out from the nose. Not a star but a 'splash' of whites... if you know what I mean. That could be either one of Kimberly's pups or Kate's ! I know I saw that face before! :suspicious:

I'm sure there are 4 or 5 that I know of.

Debbie, the best way to "edit" our gallery pics here is to delete them, add a mark of some sort and then reupload them. There is no way to do it otherwise, I'm pretty sure.

It ticks me right off to see this!!!







Who does she think she/he is??!







If it were someone in a non-profit group and they asked politely, I'd say 'sure, why not', but for marketing purposes? Distorting the pictures is so stupid! :brick:

I feel violated ......... ick !


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Marj,
Thanks for the laugh. I am sitting here almost crying in laughter at your red faced guy! He is great! There are definately a few other dogs I recognize, I am just not sure who they are.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Debbie, the best way to "edit" our gallery pics here is to delete them, add a mark of some sort and then reupload them. There is no way to do it otherwise, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> I feel violated ......... ick !


Marj, how do you delete them? I've been looking around and can't find a way to edit or delete.

I feel violated too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes we will have to keep watch now and help each other out!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sally, that is just creepy, where did you find that, love it.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill have to look into this guys. And NO she is not allowed to take anything from here. Making the board private wouldnt have helped because its so easy to join. I will email. Im thinking we should post this to the big list as a bunch of breeders may have their pics on there and not know. 

When you take a photo, you have copyright. And people are not supposed to use it without your permission. The only time registering the photo with the copyright office becomes an issue is if you are seeking monetary damages. 

But this is NOT right.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Also, don't everyone panic. As this does not happen THAT often. 
Its not right, but its not a constant problem. It does not look like she has very many pics up there at all.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Yes, Kara, there are more familiar faces that only Kodi and Brady! *There's one of the b&w pups with that flashy white fur spread out from the nose. Not a star but a 'splash' of whites.*.. if you know what I mean. That could be either one of Kimberly's pups or Kate's ! I know I saw that face before! :suspicious:
> 
> I'm sure there are 4 or 5 that I know of.
> 
> ...


*I think that is Rufus????
*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, Sally, it's not Rufus. He's more gray/brindle and has one blue eye and one brown one.

I'm so glad I could entertain you like that, Karen! LOL
















I take tips at the door........... thanks! :biggrin1:

Melissa wrote: _"Im thinking we should post this to the big list as a bunch of breeders may have their pics on there and not know. "_

I was just thinking of doing the same thing! Better it come from you though, since it's about your forum. I'm pretty sure someone on those lists might know about this woman.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, I can't find a way to delete any of our pics, so I guess that option is out. lol


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

It makes me angry when people are using other peoples pictures like that. Unfortunately there isn't much you can do to prevent it. Even if the gallery on this forum was only viewable for members, it's easy for someone to register and steal the pictures anyway. Even if the IP-addresses of the members are available to the forum owner, it's impossible to know which member is stealing the photos. An alert box that pops up when you right-click an image won't really protect the image either. It's easy to work around if you really want the picture and you don't care about copyright laws. The best thing you can do to protect your pictures is to put a watermark on them. Watermarks can be edited out, but that would be a lot more work, so if someone is searching for pictures to steal, they would probably find some other picture instead. 

I really hope that the person who stole your pictures will remove them again!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got an email saying that she had someone search the internet for pictures of Havanese to use on her website. She gave the person explicit instructions to get permission to use the pictures, but apparently they didn't. She asked me to identify the picture by emailing her a photo. I'm not going to do that, because wouldn't that be like permission? Or would it be OK if I sent it with a note stating that this is the picture I want her to remove. :suspicious:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Or would it be OK if I sent it with a note stating that this is the picture I want her to remove. :suspicious:


I think you should send the picture with an email asking her to remove the picture. If you have a editing program maybe write you name or something on the photo. You probably have to prove the photo is yours.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I just got an email saying that she had someone search the internet for pictures of Havanese to use on her website. She gave the person explicit instructions to get permission to use the pictures, but apparently they didn't. She asked me to identify the picture by emailing her a photo. I'm not going to do that, because wouldn't that be like permission? Or would it be OK if I sent it with a note stating that this is the picture I want her to remove. :suspicious:


I wonder if there is some way you can copy her page and tell her which one is yours. I wouldn't trust sending her a photo.:suspicious: 
Just my $0.02
Sally


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I will just email her and tell her exactly what photo it is and where to find it on her site. It's her site, she should know how to locate the photos. It's not that hard.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Update...
I just emailed her (?) and gave a detailed description of where to find the photo. I also told her that a lot of people were emailing me to let me know that my dog's picture was being used on her website and I want it off there. It will be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I got the same reply from her. I thought the same thing about sending her his picture. I am also going to give her instructions on which one he is and ask her to remove him.

Hubby said I was crazy and just to copy his picture from her page and send it and tell her to remove it. So this is what I did. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you go to the Ezinearticles.com site, it explains exactly how to set up a website to get people to buy your book. "Offer them something for free", ie her hotline. You sign up for her hotline for free, then she suckers you in to buy her book. There is also a marketing scheme attached to her books where if you buy enough of them, you can earn money too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you guys do have trouble getting her to remove it, you can send the photo to me and I will print a "remove this one" across it and then you can email that to her. She should be able to figure that out! :biggrin1: 

Melissa told me she won't be able to post it, so asked if I would do it. I'll head over and post it in a bit with the details on how to get it removed if theirs is up on the site.

Doesn't Joan (Havalady) use the flag background? That may be one of her pups up there, but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Karen and Michele, 

glad she at least replied to you!!!
Havtahava's idea is a very good one!


Gosh, I never thought that all of this would be the result from starting this thread in the first place.....all I wanted to know was if it was only me being a bit iffy about the seriousness of that site.....

I do hope that ppl on that other list as is mentioned earlier will check if their dogs are on it and then take the same actions!

Good luck, let's see how long it takes before all the pics concerned have been removed!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I posted this to two of the e-mail groups and I have already had two responses from people thanking us for the notice because their dogs were on the site.

Good job Suuske747!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As of one minute ago, the pictures are still on the site. I think her response was just a smoke screen.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I see that Brady's picture is off the site.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No Brady's pictures are still there......they are on the breeder page and rescue page


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't even get the site to load tonight.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Odd Website. I can't believe they would have had duplicate pics of the same Hav's that are on this site. Talk about running out of material!!! I hope that the pics that are on that site are removed because they shouldn't be there. I remember when we first were going to get a Hav, My Wife and I we came upon this breeder who had a Kennel. She got booted from the CKC for Breeding the Golden Doodles and then after we told her we were going to go with a different breeder because she refused to test the parents of the Havanese for eyes she gave us our deposit back eventhough it was like pilling teeth. 

Anyway we found another site which had the same exact pics from her site and even had different names for the Hav's on the other site. It was really weird. I would pressure this person to remove the pics. Maybe she was even a Forum member looking for information for her site.

Derek


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

They took my pictures to but I can't get a mail to them.
Was trying to send this pictures.

If someone can get it there please help me.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh Christine!! 
That's why that one looked so familliar!!
Gosh I would have never guessed she would even have European Hav's on there!!!
:jaw: 
Send a messages to Brady'sMom, she was able to contact them!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Christine, I'm SO sorry she is stealing pictures from you too! Someone needs to smack this person upside the head!! :frusty: 

We can have someone call her server and tell them to disable her account that she is using copyrighted pictures? Can't we?

Anyone know?? I know they will disable acct's if you claim you are getting spammed from them too...she didn't get permission from anyone!

If this person KNOWS so much about Havanese, wouldn't she have pictures of her OWN dogs? grr.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Some of the pics on this site appear as though they have been printed and scanned onto the site. 

I was looking at the area for dog supplies and they sell "Dog Bowels".....ound: ......"Dog Bowels"......ound: I was laughing like crazy....it's of course Dog Bowls but the situation was pretty hillarious.

Derek


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Found following E-mail adress and tryed again.

[email protected]

Think it worked now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Some of the pics on this site appear as though they have been printed and scanned onto the site.
> 
> I was looking at the area for dog supplies and they sell "Dog Bowels".....ound: ......"Dog Bowels"......ound: I was laughing like crazy....it's of course Dog Bowls but the situation was pretty hillarious.
> 
> Derek


_*Dog Bowels* specifically designed for the Havanese! Whether you're looking for elevated feeders, stainless steel bowls, food containers, treat jars, waterers, travel bowls, heated bowls, ceramic bowls or discount bowls, you can find the perfect bows for your Havanese!_

Freaking HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!ound: ound: ound: 
ound: 
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is amazing - She may have deleted 
Brady from the first page of the site, but he is still thruout the site in other areas. What is this person stupid?? Did she think you only wanted the one removed?????:frusty: 
Christine - you pup is all over the website also !! I am not very computer friendly or I would send the pic for you but I am sure someone on this site will now how to do it.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out!!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

radar_jones said:


> Some of the pics on this site appear as though they have been printed and scanned onto the site.
> 
> I was looking at the area for dog supplies and they sell "Dog Bowels".....ound: ......"Dog Bowels"......ound: I was laughing like crazy....it's of course Dog Bowls but the situation was pretty hillarious.
> 
> Derek


ound: That is sooooooo funny! The perfect way to start my Sunday - with a big LOL!! ound: ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, Kodi's picture wasn't removed. She just put it in a different position. She really thinks I'm stupid.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh brother, Michele! That's pretty obnoxious.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She did the same things with Brady's picture. He is now on different pages than where he was before.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe she thought remove meant "move again" = _re_-move. LOL!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*shakes head*

What a rude person, so disrespectful.........

one should really be able to prevent people from falling for her tricks.....

yes I agree, if she'd really be so knowledgable as she claims to be, she should have tons on pictures of her own dogs....

it just reeks of commercialism, making profit......she is sooo not serious, the whole website stinks....including content she claims to give....as sais before.....she pretends to inform and give knowledge....but she's simply wrong on many accounts......and her methods show her disinterest in the breed.....all she'd interested in is selling her stuff........

it stinks.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YIKES!! What a nut job this person is
!!:crazy: She must think we all fell off a turnip truck! 
The real crazy thing is, if she had just asked permission, she would have found many who would be proud for her to use their pics. 
Laurie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on guys! You all live in the USA!!!!!!! 

CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is traumatized (sorry about the spelling) over all of this. He really wanted his internet debut to turn out different than it has. Do you think I can sue for damages to his mental health?:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you guys read the *TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF USE* on that site? To funny... you guys better not download your own pics off her site, or she might sue u!! hahahaha

_All Online Materials on the Havanese-Puppy-Guide.com site, including, without limitation, text, software, names, logos, trademarks, service marks, trade names, images, photos, illustrations, audio clips, video clips, and music are copyrighted intellectual property. All usagerights are owned and controlled by Havanese-Puppy-Guide.com._

_Everything you download, any software, plus all files, all images incorporated in or generated by the software, and all data accompanying it, is considered licensed to you by Havanese-Puppy-Guide.com or third-party licensors for your personal, non-commercial home use only. _


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/terms.html

The 4 havs on the couch photo, i know i have seen this one on here before.. whos is that?

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

That woman has nerves......and whether or not she gave someone the task to make the site and find illustrations...it's her site, it's her responsibility!!!
What's/Who's above her, what is she member of that can be contacted to address this?

I entered "rude"in the thesaurus trying to find a word to describe her actions......I think it sums it up quite well!!!

Main Entry: rude 
Part of Speech: adjective 1 
Definition: disrespectful 
Synonyms: abrupt, abusive, bad-mannered, barbarian, barbaric, barbarous, blunt, boorish, brusque, brutish, cheeky, churlish, coarse, crabbed, crude, curt, discourteous, graceless, gross, gruff, ignorant, illiterate, impertinent, impolite, impudent, inconsiderate, insolent, insulting, intrusive, loutish, low, obscene, offhand, peremptory, raw, rough, savage, scurrilous, short, surly, uncivil, uncivilized, uncouth, uncultured, uneducated, ungracious, unmannerly, unpolished, unrefined, vulgar, wild



freeway1976 said:


> Did you guys read the *TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF USE* on that site? To funny... you guys better not download your own pics off her site, or she might sue u!! hahahaha
> 
> _All Online Materials on the Havanese-Puppy-Guide.com site, including, without limitation, text, software, names, logos, trademarks, service marks, trade names, images, photos, illustrations, audio clips, video clips, and music are copyrighted intellectual property. All usagerights are owned and controlled by Havanese-Puppy-Guide.com._
> 
> _Everything you download, any software, plus all files, all images incorporated in or generated by the software, and all data accompanying it, is considered licensed to you by Havanese-Puppy-Guide.com or third-party licensors for your personal, non-commercial home use only. _


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, that was funny. You made me chuckle. 

Yes, the first thing I did was read her terms and conditions. She's a real riot. It's funny that I got a recent message on my email to her that it has been given a delay. I was going t email her again, but I think I'll wait a few days. Maybe she'll think I gave up.


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

I did a WHOIS check on the havanese-puppy-guide domain, and found out that the website is hosted by www.godaddy.com. Godaddy's Legal Ageement says:

"You agree not to engage in unacceptable use of any Services, which includes, without limitation, use of the Services to: [...] (iii) disseminate or transmit files, graphics, software or other material, data or work that actually or potentially infringes the copyright, trademark, patent, trade secret or other intellectual property right of any person;"

Link: http://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/legal_agreements/show_doc.asp?pageid=HOSTING_SA

This means that the owner of the havanese-puppy-guide is violating her host's Terms of Service. If she doesn't remove your pictures, you can report her to godaddy, and maybe they will do something about it?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Elin said:


> I did a WHOIS check on the havanese-puppy-guide domain, and found out that the website is hosted by www.godaddy.com. Godaddy's Legal Ageement says:
> 
> "You agree not to engage in unacceptable use of any Services, which includes, without limitation, use of the Services to: [...] (iii) disseminate or transmit files, graphics, software or other material, data or work that actually or potentially infringes the copyright, trademark, patent, trade secret or other intellectual property right of any person;"
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly! Someone please call GoDaddy if she has stolen picture of your dog. They CAN shut her down until she removes them.

Domains: (480) 505-8899
Fax Number: (480) 505-8844
24/7 Support: (480) 505-8877
24/7 Billing: (480) 505-8855

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Brady - I think we need to get him a therapist!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and a good lawyer!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/terms.html
> 
> The 4 havs on the couch photo, i know i have seen this one on here before.. whos is that?
> 
> Ryan


That one is mojito and bruiser's picture


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Elin and Kara. I just sent aa email to the Public Relations dept. at Go Daddy. It will be interesting to see if I get an answer. If I don't har from them by Tues., I will call them.

You girls are so computer savy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am going to send godaddy an email too. I just got my email returned to me with delivery problems from [email protected]. I really wanted to believe that she was trying to do the right thing, but since her email no longer works, I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello

Can sombody give me this e-mail adres,
I am going to send a mail to.
My pictures just moved to some other pages.

Perhaps if we all write it will work


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is the email address for public relations at godaddy. I don't know if these are the right people to contact, but I did. There is also an area to submit an email at the site. Here is the email [email protected] and here is the link to the submittal page if you prefer that https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/news/contact.asp?app_hdr=&ci=9366. Brady is on there more now than he was before I emailed her. I am so mad that her email no longer works. I really wanted to believe she was telling me the truth in her original reply to me.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya'll try [email protected] website adress. 

A lot of times that goes to their email box.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You have to remember that this 'person' or company might have many different websites around with little to no maintanence going on. The email address no longer works? what is the error message you are receiving back? Is it a email box full alert?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Mellissa, I just tried it. The error message on the other is "delivery problems" "delivery time expired". It was actually the message I sent to her on Friday night that was returned to me. It was the one where I replied back to her clarifying which picture was mine and asking her to remove it (again). I sent one to her yesterday as well, but I haven't gotten anything back on that one yet.

The webmaster one was just returned to me. 

But, he was removed from all the pages he was on yesterday. She did put him back on the photo page though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So she is just playing musical pages!! She is nuts!! I hope you are all able to get to the webmaster and get this taken care of!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.havanese-care.com/havman-121.html

This site loosk to be identical but without any pictures.. odd..lol..
Also owned by godaddy..........


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes, it's the same person....Fiona Kelly, 
and there is ONE picture on it..so if you go over there you can all meet Fiona Kelly:



She actually claims to have owned a pure bred Hav, they called her Roxy....and she is writing it again as if she is sooo knowledgable...

the more things I read from her, the more I dislike this person.......

it soooo stinks "commerical"....and then pretending she has the best in for you as a new hav owner.......
uke: uke: uke:

OMG!!!
hahahaha! She really must think ppl are stupid...I know, dumb questions don't exist, only dumb answers....my ggeeesshhhh

"Are cigarettes toxic to my Havanese?"


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Here she is again :

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-To-Choose-The-Right-Havanese-For-You!&id=134099


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Yes, it's the same person....Fiona Kelly,
> and there is ONE picture on it.....all meet Fiona Kelly:


Careful! By posting her picture here, _you _are probably violating some copyright law and probably a couple of other laws as well! I'm not saying this to defend her, but that picture should be removed right away.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ha! Its probably not even her picture! Fiona Kelly might be a fictional person for all we know....

But yes, I would remove the picture as well.. a link to the picture will suffice..lol


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Ha! Its probably not even her picture! Fiona Kelly might be a fictional person for all we know....
> 
> But yes, I would remove the picture as well.. a link to the picture will suffice..lol


hahahaha yes that crossed my mind too!!!

yes Christine, and when you at the bottom of that article click on her name, you'll see all the "articles" she's been writing, each one of them stinks......



Elin said:


> Careful! By posting her picture here, _you _are probably violating some copyright law and probably a couple of other laws as well! I'm not saying this to defend her, but that picture should be removed right away.


well, at least I am not pretending it's mine!!!

it would be a classical the pot calling the kettle black!!!

But yes, you are probably right....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I also sent an email to the ezinearticles people and got a reply saying that they would get back to me in 48 hrs. Well, it's been more than 48 hours and I haven't heard from them yet, either. I keep getting the same error messages from my server, delayed, timed out, etc. She's a real honest person  

I'm thinking of going on to different sites that rate her books and give them my rating, or just start a site under "Havanese" to tell people what a crook she is.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just looked again and now she has a second picture of Brady on her picture page that was not there before. Do you think she is going to take my whole photo album and put it on her website?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

To funny.. i just noticed the other picture of Brady in front of the BBQ.. lol... why does she have the sme picture 2 or 3 times on the same page??!!? Brady is taking over that website! hahahaha


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dunno, 
could be actually that the website works with an automatic system, one large bucket of piccies and the software randomly picks pictures when the page is loaded.........could be the picture was there for a while...
on the other hand.....Christine's picture was only recently added to the Gallery here....so that was a recent "theft".......


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You know.. funny thing is, I bet who ever is running the show over at 'havanese puppy guide' is READING ALL OF THESE message over here... you know what I'm saying??

just a thought....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That picture of Brady by the patio door (?) was NOT there the other day!

Could she have taken the old one down and just put a new one up of him? CRAZY!! I really hope there is some logical explanation about software changing the pictures, because she can't really expect to believe that people are THAT dumb not to notice the same dog in TWO different pictures? Sheesh!

I am still cracking up at the one picture that is on there THREE times it is just stretched out in various directions to look different! She can't be serious!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> You know.. funny thing is, I bet who ever is running the show over at 'havanese puppy guide' is READING ALL OF THESE message over here... you know what I'm saying??


Oh yes, I'm sure you're right. Look how disproportionate the view count is on this topic.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I just thought of something. Back in the "Puppy Cuts" thread, Karen posted the picture of Brady and gave us permission to use the picture to show groomers. Could this be misinterpreted as giving permission for any use?

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+cuts
post # 8


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hummm, I just looked back and I did use that picture. I don't think that posting it on your website to sell books and using it to show a groomer what cut you like are the same thing, but who knows what our friend there is thinking. The new one she put up by the patio door was not on that page. Plus, in the one response I got from her, she apologized and acknowledged she did not know where the photos came from and asked if I would give her my permission to use it. I clearly said no. I still can't believe that she put a second picture up of him that wasn't on there yesterday. That is kind of nervy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I wonder if she has a whole bunch of photos from the person she supposedly asked to find Hav pix, that are not up on the web site. So, when she took one down, she pulled another out of her file and put it up. If that's the case, we should all keep a keen eye on her site and keep asking her to pull photos.

By the way, to whoever was going to contact GoDaddy - 
They are a great company in regard to customer service. If you don't hear from them by email, definitely call. Calling has always been a good alternative for me.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She actually still has both of Brady's pictures up. The one was never taken down. It just moves all over the place. I emailed godaddy and if I don't hear back from them, I will call later.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I just thought of something. Back in the "Puppy Cuts" thread, Karen posted the picture of Brady and gave us permission to use the picture to show groomers. Could this be misinterpreted as giving permission for any use?
> 
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+cuts
> post # 8


I seriously doubt it could, I mean...giving her forum friends permission to take to the groomer is a bit different than using Brady's picture to sell products/books.

Karen, you could always go back and edit that post to say "for grooming use only" or something along those lines.

I do think calling is more effective than emailing. So, if the emails arent' answered within a day, I'd assume that the appropriate person hasn't been made aware of the problem, and probably won't be. Emails can get lost in the shuffle.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure you're right. Look how disproportionate the view count is on this topic.


WOW! Maybe that is because people from the big list are watching? Yikes. At this rate, it will catch up to the "diff breeds" thread! ound:

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

_Karen's post "absolutely. There are a lot of other pictures of him in the gallery. Feel free to use any. He would be honored."_

Taking that out of contents, unscrupulous people, could think they have permission to use all her pictures. I think you should remove that comment or edit it. Just to be safe.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too funny!!! That Diff Breeds thread had a life of it own!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I changed my post under the puppy cut site just in case. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Brady doesn't mind his friends using his picture to show to their groomers, but he does mind it being used to sell a book he does not approve of.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HEY, I wonder why she has singled out & taken a liking to Brady??? Besides the fact that he is sooo darn handsome!! Got any enemies.....if you know what I mean??


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hhmmm.....maybe they read what they wanted to read about Brady's picuter.......but that then still doesn't explain the use of all those other pictures......

:crazy:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

This whole situation makes me not even want to put Radar's pics online anymore. You never know what kind of crap can happen with unscrupulous individuals like this...........:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I just checked her website and Kodi is off the original page he was on. But he is also on the "rescue" page and wasn't removed. I'll have to try contacting her again. She must think Brady is cuter than Kodi, cause she kept Brady's pic. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was practically gone on there yesterday, but today, he is back and with an additional picture. I have emailed her again, but I am not sure she is getting them at this point:frusty: . 

I just got an email back from Godaddy. They say they are not hosting the site, they are just the registrar for the domain name. The rest of their email makes no sense to me. They provided me with server information, but I have no idea what to do with that. 

Looks like I will have to just keep emailing my friend Michelle (she is the one who signed the 1 returned email I got) until this gets resolved.

By the way, Kodi is really cute too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy, how lucky am I to get both the cutie men at my house this week!! Kodi & Brady - wonder if they will be wearing sunglasses.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen...

She must really LOVE Brady! She has his picture on FOUR times on her picture gallery page.

Honey, I'd be locking my doors tonight! That is on the verge of dog stalking! Sheesh.

What info do you have on the hosting site? I can ask my computer programmer what to do. 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Anyone here a hacker??? Mayber we can infect her site......:jaw: 


Havavirus anyone.....ound: 


Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Karen, does the server information have a company name or did they send you an IP address? (IP addresses look like a series of numbers with dots in after every three digits.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen - I did some sneaking around using her IP address and I believe that her server is www.liquidweb.com

Send them an e-mail and see if you can get the images removed. If they really are hosting her, they should be able to do something about it.

In case you wanted to know, here's the info:

(Asked rwhois.liquidweb.com:4321 about _72.52.164.173_)
network: Class-Name: network 
network: ID: NETBLK-SOURCEDNS.72.52.128.0/17 
network: Auth-Area: 72.52.128.0/17 
network: Network-Name: SOURCEDNS-72.52.128.0 
network: IP-Network: 72.52.128.0/17 
network: IP-Network-Block: 72.52.128.0 - 72.52.171.255 
network: Organization;I: SOURCEDNS 
network: Org-Name: Liquid Web Inc. 
network: Street-Address: 4210 Creyts Rd. 
network: City: Lansing 
network: State: MI 
network: Postal-Code: 48917 
network: Country-Code: US 
network: Tech-Contact;I: [email protected]

network: Created: 20040212 
network: Updated: 20060327 
network: Updated-By: [email protected]
network: Abuse: [email protected]


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If her host is Liquid Web, it looks like they take Copyright Infringement very seriously. If those of you with photos on her site all contact them in the manner they request, they say that they may even shut down the site.

Here are the instructions: LIQUID WEB INCORPORATED - Notice And Procedure For Making Claims Of Copyright Infringement


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! It is some funky photo changing software...I went back there and she had only one photo of Brady, and the dog that looks like Lynn's Casper? was back.

I hope the server shuts her down.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF OUR PICTURES!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I just had a look and there is at least 3 photo's of "Mojito/Bruiser" up on there now. Pictures that are in the Gallery here. 

Melissa should we be worried about our pictures? Is there a way to edit the pictures in the gallery?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She has one page on her site (which I won't list in case she is reading) that is not formatted correctly and shows all the code. I saw that she has a command in there for the images to change. I couldn't understand the XML completely, but it may be that you see a different page everytime you reload it, or it may be changing for everyone daily. I wasn't positive about that particular code.

So, you guys are right. She's not removing pictures. They are just changing around because that is how the site is designed so it has a "new" look to it when you visit.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone know one of those TV or radio consumer action people?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Seems to be some new pics on that website now that i have not seen before.. looks like more of mojito and bruiser.. i think...

Pretty sure it is some code that displays the photos randomly...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I will try emailing liquid web. Godaddy gave me the following: Name Server: NS1.ITSEZY4U.COM Name Server: NS2.ITSEZY4U.COM. 

It looks like Mojito and Bruiser are top dogs on her list too. There is one of the two of them on there that I hadn't seen before. Kodi is all over the place too when I looked again. I know the program just changes things all the time. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings. I wonder what new pictures of our dogs will be on there in the morning:doh: 

Laurie, you are too funny. I will try to keep my boy in check and not let him get too big of a head for the playdate.:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, well maybe I should call the newspapers and make sure that they have a photographer here for the celebrities!! Lets hope that this lady finally figures out that all we want is our pic off of her website. I just dont understand what it is that she does not understand?????:frusty:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I was just about to open a can of whoop a$$ on her. Ill go check too. I just posted an email to the showforum list, maybe she is a memeber..hehe. 

Im going to add copyright notices all over the forum. If someone does take the photos, they are going to pay. Im working on some things to prevent this from happening in the future. Hopefully there are not too many scam artists like her out there.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

She still does have a couple up there. And IM sure later or tomorrow they switch out again.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just checked and Kodi's picture is outta there! Maybe she is picking on a different breed. We can steer her to the HSD. (Just joking)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought I saw Kodi pic. Go to Havanese pictures. Or maybe Havanese Puppies.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Michele I thought the same thing, she needs an HSD puppy guide, they are all the rage right now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well I was just about to open a can of whoop a$$ on her. Ill go check too. I just posted an email to the showforum list, maybe she is a memeber..hehe.
> 
> Im going to add copyright notices all over the forum. If someone does take the photos, they are going to pay. Im working on some things to prevent this from happening in the future. Hopefully there are not too many scam artists like her out there.


Thank you Melissa!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont' think she is reading this thread! Because she still has "DOG BOWELS" as a link! ound:

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, that would be terrific.

Kara -


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The dog bowels thing just cracks me up. I HATE spellcheck. Too many people rely on spellcheck instead of using their own brains and dictionaries!

At any rate, this woman is a nut. Most pet owners would probably have allowed her to use a couple of cute photos of their dogs if only she'd have asked....but no, she has to steal them instead. I just don't get it. Does she honestly think that because they are on a public site they are hers for the taking? 

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know, I mean it is one thing to borrow a picture to say...go get a "puppy cut", but a completely entirely different thing to use picture of cute Havs to SELL a cheesy product, because SHE doesn't have a dog of her own to showcase! 

Crazy!

And I can't believe she responded to the emails and didn't remove the pictures, that shows what kind of person we are dealing with!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, she responded, but when I tried to contact her again, all of my emails were returned as "timed out". It took her, or whoever, a while to finally get the message. This person must be lurking around the forums to get info on Havs and found out we were all in a rage about stealing our pups pictures.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

All of you guys that had your dogs pictures up on her site, I don't see now...but her book or ebook she's selling, I wonder if your babies are in there????

Libby


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 1 way to find out! Any volenteers? lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> All of you guys that had your dogs pictures up on her site, I don't see now...but her book or ebook she's selling, I wonder if your babies are in there????
> 
> Libby


Good point!



I bet they are!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Very Good point!!!


But regarding the pictures not being on there today.....I think it's just coincidence....the site runds with random pictures daily from a large stock....though there's a fault in the random thing, as there are duplicates on the same pages several times.....

I wouldn't hold my breath just yet.......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I just checked and Kodi's picture is outta there! Maybe she is picking on a different breed. We can steer her to the HSD. (Just joking)


*BWWWAAAHAAAAAA!!!!! *Hysterical, Michele!!!!! ound:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey you all ~ some are back! She hasn't stopped - it has to be a random thing like Michele said. The puppy with the flag and the one in the carseat and there's one standing on a patterned rug that I know I have seen somewhere - it may be Bydand Havanese?

Libby


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like because she got caught, she took ours off, but is using different ones. I hope these other people know what she is doing. I know it has been posted on the "big list".


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well I was just about to open a can of whoop a$$ on her. Ill go check too. I just posted an email to the showforum list, maybe she is a memeber..hehe.
> 
> Im going to add copyright notices all over the forum. If someone does take the photos, they are going to pay. Im working on some things to prevent this from happening in the future. Hopefully there are not too many scam artists like her out there.


I like the idea of your copyright notices Melissa....I would think that would deter thiefs:spy:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure you're right. Look how disproportionate the view count is on this topic.


Did you post the link to this thread on the hav list? That might account for it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone thought of any particular legal action for this woman?? Can't you sue for anything in the U.S......:suspicious: 

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's not quite that simple, Derek. First of all, you'd have to have a legal basis, then you have to have her address to send her a notice. I'm not positive, but I think you'd have to file it in her county too.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I would think that copyright law would be enough.....infringement???.....I can't see being able to use any items on this forum in any way since no items can be reproduced without permission..wouldn't the same apply to member items since we all agree to things like that when we join these groups??/

I would think that there might be a legal basis expecially if the items are used for personal or financial gain in a business venture of any kind. If one of us were to track down a person using information used on this forum and then commit some crime I'm sure they would be investigating the useage of information on this forum then wouldn't they????

Sorry for the Rant....eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sure, but now that she's pulled the pictures that have been requested to be removed, it's a bit difficult to push anything. She had them up, was asked to pull them and she did. She's not infringing on anyone now (to our knowledge).

And she has her web site registered through a proxy, where her personal information is hidden. If you want to put the effort into doing something, go for it. I don't see the harm now. She's trying to make some money by offering to share information (albeit info that most of us find to be inaccurate or unnecessary), but she's not going out and harming anyone.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah that's true. She's not harming anyone but refusing to take down the pics is still wrong I think. I could see if she had put them up and then was not asked to take them down but shouldn't she take them down and then keep them down if she's asked to??? Isn't it similar to when you get calls from Telemarketers and then you call them and ask to be taken off the call list and they don't do it???

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Which pictures does she still have up? I thought the owners said their photos were now removed.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I was under the impression that the Pics were "Floating" around and appearing here and there on some of the pages?

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Earlier, yes, but I thought the latest news is that Brady's and the sofa pix are all gone.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully all the pictures of havs from this forum are down now and we can put this behind us.There will be other "Fiona's"I'm sure,but hopefully they will leave us alone.I can not imagine what it must be like to be a photographer like Melissa.This happens to her alot I'm sure.Sad....that you have to steal someone else's work.Ok--I'm done!:hail::drama:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well then that's a relief. I just viewed the site. She has a lot of duplicate pics which is OK just as long as she isn't using pics without permission. 

Actually there's a story that kind of describes this little situation that I think relates.......

A few years ago My wife and I are at Ontario Place, An Amusement Park of sorts and this guy is taking pics of his kids. This was in the Summer I think we were there to see Fireworks...anyway this guy accidentally got some other kids in the pics but full shots of them and the woman freaked out. She got the guy to show her what pics he took and then "Made Him" erase them. She said it was "Invasion Of Privacy" which in a way is true with all the Sick Stuff you have online nowadays. I found it very Proactive of her to do that.

Derek


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love love love the new avatar of Quincy! I'm glad he is back :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you:kiss:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie- Ditto on Quincy's new avatar! I'm so glad he's back. Love the sunglasses!! :focus:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm used to seeing the yellow also, but the sunglasses are so perfect for summer! That picture is adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea, the Quinster is back!! Love the cool shades!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie, I also love Quincy's new picture - he looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know who this dog is then?

http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/Havanese_Pictures/havanese-pic12.gif

It looks so familiar to me......


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Not sure...we have so many members here it could be anyones Hav.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That one looks very familiar to me too, but not from this forum. I'm not sure where I've seen him (her?) before, but it must be on someone's web site.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

What about a Breeders Site.....Hmmmm.......:suspicious: 

Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Guess what guys....she's at it again....honeyponeys River is on there again, and I do recognise 2 other cream Hav's from here.....

I'll send honeyponeys a mail.....

Please check if your hav is on there again too......


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im so tired of this. I just sent her a very direct email. I am filing a complaint with her hosting company now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, I really think you should. She is obviously oblivious to any e-mail sent to her, it's definitely time to go above her.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Lina I agree....
Mellissa, I think you and all the others who've send her very clear mails.....have given her enough time and chance to take the pictures off......

Good luck and keep us posted please.....thank you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that puppy looks like Squirt!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I sent in a complaint to the hosting company of the website. I will give it a day to see what they say. Her email of course bounces. If they do not respond, I will contact Go Daddy. They take copyright violations seriously and they even state that on their page. They could pull her domain name if it continues.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope they do pull her site,

Her site is a joke anyways...aside from the stolen pictures it is just info copied and pasted from OTHER sites. Ridiculous.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just so you know, about a month or so ago, I contacted the FTC about her. I got an email from them saying they were investigating her site. I haven't heard from them yet, but I will try contacting them again with my case # to see if anything has happened. Kodi's photo is still on several pages.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Somehow, I got her to remove Brady. He has not been on there in months. I tried contacting Godaddy before and they said they could not help. Perhaps you will get a better response from them than I did. I do recall going to her "contact us" page and sending a note to each person listed threatening to remove him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I contacted Godaddy also and got the same reply. I have even gone to other sites that are sekking her book and complained to them, but they can't do anything either.say they


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Didn't we figure out her hosting company one other time? I remember looking up the info, but I don't recall how it was found. (I'll go look back through the old messages in this topic and see if I can figure it out again.) GoDaddy registered the name, but she isn't violating anything with her domain name.

This puppy looks familiar too. Does anyone recognize it? 







Link


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a response from her ( I guess its a her)

She needs to know which photos should not be there. 
Im guessing they are ALL stolen, but ANY off this site, please let me know. 

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, Kodi's puppy picture is on almost every page - puppy page, gallery and on and on. I have to go out now, but I'll find every page he is on and let you know when I get back later. That's what hey did the last time, also. His pic was taken off for a while, but then it was put back on.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks like all the old pics are back on now, with the exception of Brady!
This 'lady' probably does not even exist.. its most likely 2 computer geeks on their parents basement running the show.. lol

You would think some havanese loving woman would have a bit more respect for everyones havs....

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, you do have a point. I can picture it now, two really nerdy guys in the basement of their parents home, creating e-books and stealing any and every picture they see to help with 'sales'.... I can see them as the types to be on shows like "beauty and the geek"... lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

what is the website again? I have not seen it in a very long time?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie,
Its:
www.havanese-puppy-guide.com

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Mojito & Bruiser's picture is still on the site.

Thanks for looking after us Melissa.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well when I told her I was professional photographer and very familiar with the copyright laws as were my attorneys, I got her attention. ( her, him whoever) 

They are in Australia.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is so weird! I got a PM from Bruiser and Mojito's dad, Jorge, today. He was thanking me for nominating a picture of his pups for the calendar and asked me what I meant when I once wrote that their photo was on this book seller's site. I explained it to Jorge and gave him the link to this and to the 2nd thread about the same problem. 

When I did that, I came here to check what the link was an no one had updated it. A half hour later, everyone's posting on here again!! How strange is that?? LOL I also checked her site again, just to be sure I wasn't misleading Jorge, and sure enough, saw many pics of familiar pups. What a pain!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, instead of naming each page on her site, this is the picture of Kodi she is using. It is all over her site.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, since she is using a photo changing script, posting the actual photo makes a lot more sense than linking to a page. It seems like everytime we think she's pulled it, it just gets move (or removed) for a few days and then returns.

Melissa, I'm glad to read that she is finally paying attention.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Michele,

That is THE most adorable photo of Kodi!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

This is Christine (Honeyponeys) River......and Christine has send her numerous mails as well, asking to remove it....but she never got a response....

Ah see I I knew it, I recognised Kodi as a Hav from here! I just didn't know it was Kodi


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha rumphhh--- again, what's wrong with my boys? just kidding she has to be stopped!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Missy!

She seems to like white/cream havs! The majority of her pictures are all light colored dogs.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Jane.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I noticed that too Kara. Most of the images are white, white & silver or cream.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just there and it looks like perhaps Jim Montana's Tully?Or it could be Leeann little guy Monte with the eyebrows.......also there is a place there you can go to "havanese forum"------I tried to go there and it said "down for maintenance"
What a crazy bunch of bull......:crazy::fish::crazy:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, is this the picture that looks familiar?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes----it looks famailiar.....do you know for sure?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me? No. It just looked familiar to me, so when I read your comment I wondered if the same picture caught your eye. I'll drop an email to Jim, asking him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, nevermind. It is not Tully. If you go to Jim's avatar, you can see that puppy and Tully have very different markings on the body.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

partly,it is the rug that triggers something in my head....maybe it is Jillee?

It is possible it is no one's dog on here,but I thought it did look famailiar.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im going to send her these photos and ask they be removed. However, she should remove all that she specifically does not have permission for.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the second picture down, on the "Havanese pictures" page, of the black and white puppy, that looks like it might have been taken with black and white, looks really familiar to me. Does anyone recognize that one?

Beverly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Julie that is not my Jillee but I have been checking to make sure!!!! You know this really sucks....I think that it is very rude....but who am i just a crazy dog lady!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,I'm glad that isn't Jillee!:sorry:
I just think this lady needs to quit stealing everyone's pictures!If she has written her own hav book and knows so much about them,she should use her own darn dogs as models!The fact she needs to steal others photographs says it all.....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Julie I agree with you....I think that it is sad that after all the emails sent to them that they continue you to do you it....I am glad that you told me....I keep checking every now and then to make sure. But I do see a trend of the light colored ones!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Well,I'm glad that isn't Jillee!:sorry:
> I just think this lady needs to quit stealing everyone's pictures!If she has written her own hav book and knows so much about them,she should use her own darn dogs as models!The fact she needs to steal others photographs says it all.....


Jukie, I totally agree with you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe she doesn't really have any Havs...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Maybe she doesn't really have any Havs...


Hmm, maybe that's why she's resorted to a life of crime....LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Maybe she doesn't really have any Havs...


 I wonder if she does this with other breeds as well not just havanese!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, she has a script on there that changes photos around, so if you link to the actual photo (left click with your mouse and view "Properties" to get the image name/location) we can view the image. If you just describe which page it is on, it is probably not the same for the next person viewing.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

mintchip said:


> I wonder if she does this with other breeds as well not just havanese!


I have seen where she does this for many breeds..


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all, 
I came across her site again....
And still there are forum dogs on there, Kodi for example I recognise straight away.....

Has anyone had any success yet in contacting her and getting their pics off?

Just wondering....and it's again making me hesitant to post pictures as I don't want them abused.....

*sighs*

Suzanne


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Suzanne,
I was able to get her to remove my photos a while back. I don't remember exactly what I said to her in my emails, but she finally responded and took them down.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I just tried to go to her website and it wouldn't open at all. It gave an error message about it having "limited bandwidth." Maybe that's because we're all looking at it?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I emailed her so many times to take Kodi off her site. I even wrote to the FCC and told them she is using my picture without permission to sell her book on the internet. I heard from them that they were investigating. I've emailed everyone I could find hosting her, etc., to no avail.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently saw a news clip with companies using photos of people they pulled off the internet, without permission and it's completely legal as most sites on the internet are considered public, therefore once a picture is posted (flickr!, etc.) anyone has the right to use it, without having to ask permission or pay any royalties. I'm sure the same would apply to animals. Pretty scary!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She is at it again. This time she stole one of my puppy videos and posted it on her "blog" making it look like it is one of their puppies. I sent her a notice demanding that it be removed within 48 hours, but fortunately, I realized she had hotlinked it from my account so I just yanked the video and now it is gone. She even has my kennel name tagged below the video. How lame is that? 
http://www.havanese-puppy-guide.com/blog/havanese-puppy/havanese-puppy-mikimoto

I couldn't find it on her web site, but apparently, she was hotlinking to another video of mine as well. The view counts of both of them were out the roof.

Thank you to Leeann for pointing it out to me.

Jill that is not true. If you are the owner of the image and can prove it, no one can take your work and attempt to make money from it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, the brazen @"$_#& woman! I am shocked by that and so glad that Leeann found it and alerted you!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Grrrr... I clicked the link you have and then the "havtahava" link beneath it on her site and she has Bvlgari videos too! I love seeing my boy, but not connected to HER site! Grrrr.. Hell, she has all your videos linked!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I just checked the site and I guess I should be flattered because my Kodi's pic is still being used on almost every page. Maybe we should start a website slamming her for what she is doing. That might get her attention.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Well, I just checked the site and I guess I should be flattered because my Kodi's pic is still being used on almost every page. Maybe we should start a website slamming her for what she is doing. That might get her attention.


I thought I recognized some forum dogs again! You should demand compensensation! $$$$$$$


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Just reading this thread, there is a way to mark your photos so they have an identifier. I do not rember how to do it so maybe a tech savy person can give instructions. Also, I recommend that those of you with the hijacked photos continue reporting her to google, MSN and Bing. My SIL is a Microsoftie I will see if he can give me some ideas. Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, the links aren't active anymore, are they? I pulled 44 videos of mine today to prevent her from linking to them any longer.

P.S. I guess she thought they were "exquisite" too. Ha!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly, the links aren't active now. I tried a few of them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

No they aren't active. When you click them it says video has been removed by user. Sheesh! She sucks!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Good heavens! I just read the entire 28 pages of this thread. What a nightmare. 

Kim, maybe you should put a different video in each one of those slots that states, "Warning, this website is full of fraudulently obtained photos, videos and general misinformation. The site owner is an unscrupulous thief".......I know of people that did that on eBay when others hotlinked to their photos. Of course, you would have to figure out a way to make sure your sites visitors knew what was going on....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG----I'd be so angry.....this person has no business being in business-period.:fish::fish:

I'm happy to see your post on her sight Kimberly. You go girl! :boxing:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Kim, maybe you should put a different video in each one of those slots


You meant me, right? I'm Kimberly. 

I love the idea, Sally & Julie, but unfortunately YouTube doesn't give you the option of creating your own URL. When you do that with a graphic on your web site, it is easy to do. I used to do that all the time when people hotlinked from my web site because it cost me money for the bandwidth usage.

Oh drat. I just noticed that I posted my message to Fiona directly on that page under the video. I thought the comment form was an email option that went directly to her. I guess I'll need to find that later. Oh well, at least my comment to her is public. * I guess all of you can post publicly under the video links if you want. LOL!

Go for it!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was shocked and very upset when I seen Kimberly's video's on this woman's site.

I checked who owns the domain this morning and filed a complaint. Here is the the link if anyone else want's to file one as well. I am not sure it will help but it's worth a try.

http://who.godaddy.com/ReportInvali...main=havanese-puppy-guide.com&prog_id=godaddy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe her audacity! I am sorry this happened to you Kimberly. Glad you posted publically. The sad thing is... I just took a quick glance at her site-- it is not a bad site, a good primer for anyone just starting to look. (not sure about the book she is hawking) You would think if she went about it a totally different way people would offer her photos and video as long as she gave credit. We all love to see our pups beauty enjoyed. And this would give her more credibility to hawk her books too. She is just stupid and morally inept. Thanks for the link Leeann, I will go file a complaint to go-daddy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YIKES!

She is not the brightest bulb, obviously, She still has your complaint on that page and hasn't removed it either..I wonder how long she'll leave your comment up? IF it is as long as she leaves the pictures up, she'll scare many people away. lol

How rude to do this again.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

*Oops*



Havtahava said:


> You meant me, right? I'm Kimberly.
> [/B]


I'm sorry Kimberly, didn't mean to get your name wrong. Having two daughters that hate having anyone shorten or change their names, you would think I'd be more careful to avoid doing it to someone else. :sorry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> I can't believe her audacity! I am sorry this happened to you Kimberly. Glad you posted publically. The sad thing is... I just took a quick glance at her site-- it is not a bad site, a good primer for anyone just starting to look. (*not sure about the book she is hawking)* You would think if she went about it a totally different way people would offer her photos and video as long as she gave credit. We all love to see our pups beauty enjoyed. And this would give her more credibility to hawk her books too. She is just stupid and morally inept. Thanks for the link Leeann, I will go file a complaint to go-daddy.


I wonder if she "stole" that from someone as well :suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This has been going on so long. Several of us have written to godaddy and other sites as well. I have even written to the FCC. She still advertises. The videos are something new she added. She has videos from Talamaker on there now and Renaisance Havanese, too. I really don't think there is anything we can do except post somewhere that she is bogus and stealing pictures from us.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have a lawyer in the family? Drafting a cease & desist with the letterhead of an attorney will sometimes get the attention of her type. I did it once with a person stealing pictures of my antiques from Ruby Lane and acting as if they were the one selling them. It worked in that case.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim - Santos' mom is an attorney, I think. I'm sure she is busy watching the super bowl right now, though. Maybe she will see this later!


----------

